# Denia



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

Hello,
Can anyone give some advice on Denia? May sound a bit strange but am I correct in thinking that the beaches in this area are north facing? We live in Norfolk at present and the sun shines on the back of the head on the beach! We are looking to move to either Denia, Javea or Moraira this year and it may sound a bit trivial in the scheme of relocating, but I would prefer to have local beaches south facing!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Gazeebo said:


> Hello,
> Can anyone give some advice on Denia? May sound a bit strange but am I correct in thinking that the beaches in this area are north facing? We live in Norfolk at present and the sun shines on the back of the head on the beach! We are looking to move to either Denia, Javea or Moraira this year and it may sound a bit trivial in the scheme of relocating, but I would prefer to have local beaches south facing!


:welcome:


well..... we're on the east coast, so beaches will be sort of easterly facing, but yes, Denia's 11 beaches are more NE facing


Playas - Portal Turístico de Dénia


some of Jávea's beaches & coves are more south facing 









Beaches and coves - Xàbia Tourism Portal - Town Council of Xàbia

as are those in Moraira Teulada-Moraira - Playas de Teulada-Moraira


----------

